# Bored Blood Parrot



## Kprice14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey all,
I have a weird question. My blood parrot seems bored. He destroy my tank "redecorating". I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to keep him occupied. I already have a sand box for him to play in and a bubble wall. But he seems to need more engagement. Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

What size tank and is there anything else in with him? If you have the space, a school of giant danios or Buenos Aires tetras could keep his attention.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've heard that some people use ping pong balls (they float) or similar pet toys in their tanks to keep the fish engaged. Be very sure that any items are too big for the fish to ingest, rip apart or that may contain small parts.


----------

